# Pork Chop Question ?



## Cliff H. (Nov 19, 2006)

How thick is just right for grilling ?

How thick is to thick for grilling ?

Rib cut or Loin cut ?

Opinions ?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 19, 2006)

Yep an inch to an inch and a half is good, or if you really wanna splurge get the 2" chops.  I like to look for bone in center cut chops with a decent amount of fat on them.  Grill them until the internal temp gets around 145* and let rest for a bit before slicing for maximum juciness and flavor.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 19, 2006)

A 2" chop off the grill is pretty hard to beat!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 19, 2006)

Hard to believe, but I'm not big fan of grilled 
pork chops.  I like cut thin with the bone in
and fried!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 19, 2006)

What Cappy said.
Just like Mom used to make


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys.  I grilled a few 1" thick rib cut chops last night.  They were good but the internal temp got to high to be real tender. 

I thought I was on the right track at 5-6 min on each side grilled direct  but half of that would have done it for those chops.


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 19, 2006)

I have never tried stuffed chops either.  

I am one of those bacteria and stuffing conscious people.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 19, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> What Cappy said.
> Just like Mom used to make



I'd have to agree, slap a bun in between it though with some slaw


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 19, 2006)

yes llawd, slaw and a tomato slice, maybe a pickle or two...ummmm


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 19, 2006)

The slaw thing again!
Man after being down......uh....South.
Im thinking damn near everything should have slaw on it 8)
Good stuff


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 19, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> The slaw thing again!
> Man after being down......uh....South.
> Im thinking damn near everything should have slaw on it 8)
> Good stuff



Once you leave Arkansas going south you have to order slaw if you want some.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 19, 2006)

Well the ideal scenario in my book is to just work with whut the Good Lord provided. I can grill em from the thickness of reading a newapaper through em till they stretch to the far end of the pig. It aint no deal...course I is a Texan.  We a purtry kewlish race in case yall aint heard

bighwheel





			
				Cliff H. said:
			
		

> How thick is just right for grilling ?
> 
> How thick is to thick for grilling ?
> 
> ...


----------

